# Does anybody know about any labs or services that determine reason of fish death ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

Does anybody knows of any labs or services that determine reason of fish death beyond just water testing. I'm looking for a service that can determine if fish died from bacterial infection or any other infection or sickens ? As fish looks normal when it dies but I need to know if I have virus in the water that regular PH, GH, KH / Ammonia tests will not pick up. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe a vet? Or maybe the ministry of natural resources can direct you to a icthyologist that can help with your diagnosis.


----------

